# Big Country Sporting Goods, anyone order from them?



## oxberger (Nov 18, 2008)

Anything?


----------



## Fezzik (Aug 12, 2014)

was that for a 3 pack or a 4 pack? only thing I see on their site now is a 4 pack for 169


----------



## oxberger (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks like that is for 3, thought it was too good to be true. Have always seen them in 4 packs.


----------



## ToddMac (Jun 24, 2017)

Do NOT ORDER FROM THEM! Site is a scam. They are a re-seller or drop shipper for other sites. Out of California and have several different business names. BBB rating of "F". They have no stock on hand. Check out Yelp, the BBB site, and Google for further information. Check out address on Google Earth and look at the little building from which they operate. Hopefully this will help others from having the problems I had with them.


----------



## mooncrickit (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, ToddMac. I've been looking for an item that is pretty much sold out everywhere, including the manufacturer. They show one but they have no phone assistance claiming that is how they keep their prices low and that they answer emails within 24 hours or less. I have emailed them several times trying to confirm they have one in stock but have not received a reply. Shipping is going to run me a little over half of what the item cost which I was willing to pay for it to have it now but I don't want the money tied up because they can't find one to "drop ship".


----------



## hngrlvn (Jul 8, 2018)

I purchased a hawkins deer chart from them. after 3 months trying to get a response by email, and phone. I had to go through paypal to get my money back. (they did not responed to paypal either.
I would not suggest purchasing 'anything from them' unless done through a guarantee site such as paypal.


----------



## RealBeezKneez_95 (Feb 19, 2021)

ToddMac said:


> Do NOT ORDER FROM THEM! Site is a scam. They are a re-seller or drop shipper for other sites. Out of California and have several different business names. BBB rating of "F". They have no stock on hand. Check out Yelp, the BBB site, and Google for further information. Check out address on Google Earth and look at the little building from which they operate. Hopefully this will help others from having the problems I had with them.





ToddMac said:


> Do NOT ORDER FROM THEM! Site is a scam. They are a re-seller or drop shipper for other sites. Out of California and have several different business names. BBB rating of "F". They have no stock on hand. Check out Yelp, the BBB site, and Google for further information. Check out address on Google Earth and look at the little building from which they operate. Hopefully this will help others from having the problems I had with them.


Hey brother I’m just curious to the problem that you had with them because I literally just ordered a magazine for my PPQM2 and then literally the next morning I receive an email that my order is in backstock after it showed that they had the magazines in stock so now I’m feeling very skeptical considering getting my money back ASAP before it becomes a problem


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on this scam business.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

RealBeezKneez_95 said:


> Hey brother I’m just curious to the problem that you had with them because I literally just ordered a magazine for my PPQM2 and then literally the next morning I receive an email that my order is in backstock after it showed that they had the magazines in stock so now I’m feeling very skeptical considering getting my money back ASAP before it becomes a problem


Looks like things have not changed in the few years since this thread was started. I would be getting my money back. But then again between weather and the reliance on outsourcing from different countries nothing is in stock or lead times are way way out there.


----------



## jimsaechao1985 (11 mo ago)

I never got the tow bar yet from the b scam **** them


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Crazy how many of these negative replies are the first post people have made on AT? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Pyme (May 6, 2015)

LetThemGrow said:


> Crazy how many of these negative replies are the first post people have made on AT? 🤷‍♂️


Possibly they are doing searches for the company after having bad experiences to see what kind of info they can find on the company, and this thread comes up because the company name is in the title?


----------



## adams9654 (2 mo ago)

I ordered a Winn Paddle handle for a Lew's Reel. I found a suspect withdrawal in my banking account the following day. That being said, I didn't get a confirmation email or a tracking number. I think I got scammed.


----------

